# Bolens Show ???



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Joe…

I’ve been checking you show announcements and will
try to get to a show this summer. They seem to be for
larger tractors than GT’s, but I saw Wheel Horse had a 
show recently. Is there any way that you could find out
if and where there might be a Bolens show ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Will it be near one of the Great Lakes?


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

sixchows…

Only if the tickets to the show are sold on eBay.
And of course ticket purchases will be offered as
“Local Pick-Up Only…No Shipping”


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I'll get looking for you right away!


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

*Bolens tractor show*

Here is a link for info on a Bolens show. I didn't register, but this page has an e-mail address that you can use to get more info:

http://bolensboyg9.tripod.com/

And I'll keep looking!


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I like this thats on the front page of that site.:lmao: 


NOTHING RUNS LIKE A DEERE....
YEAH, UNTIL A BOLENS RUNS OVER IT!


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Thanks Joe,

I emailed the guy and will wait and see if there is anything to 
his site. I clicked on some of the other site pages but most are
empty and look like they were never completed. 

If he answers, I’ll post what he said.


----------

